# Looking for a source to buy Mopeds



## C Man (Jun 2, 2009)

I am moving to Rota Spain from and need to purchase a Moped when I get there ...does anyone know of a reliable source in the area ?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

C Man said:


> I am moving to Rota Spain from and need to purchase a Moped when I get there ...does anyone know of a reliable source in the area ?



Rota looks to be a fairly big town, I guess there should be a motorbike/moped shop there??? As for reliability if you buy it from a shop in town it should have guarrantees????

Jo xxx


----------



## C Man (Jun 2, 2009)

JoJo
Thanks for the Info...I will be sure to check out the town...C Man


----------



## spanishstokey (Dec 8, 2008)

C Man.....please excuse my ignorance, where is Rota?

Regards


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

spanishstokey said:


> C Man.....please excuse my ignorance, where is Rota?
> 
> Regards


I had to look too... I found it on "googleearth" its the west side of Cadiz!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## spanishstokey (Dec 8, 2008)

*Mopeds*

Hi Jo,
Sorry mate it's too far for you, a mate of mine was selling his moped, I maybe too. Good luck in your hunt

Regards


----------



## kwm (Jul 21, 2009)

*moped*

hey 

ive been living in spain for over a year and have just moved to castellon de la plana and i am looking to purchase a moped. anyone have one for sale or know of a place nearby to buy?

thanks

kathryn


----------

